# Bright LED lights



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Think these will be bright enough?

http://www.cnet.com/news/crazy-bright-90000-lumens-flashlight-turns-night-into-day/#ftag=YHF65cbda0

Bob


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Geez, why did he stop at 10 emitters? 
And I certainly hope that he never, ever accidentally looks in the light.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't wait until someone tries to put this thing over an aquarium.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Michael said:


> I can't wait until someone tries to put this thing over an aquarium.


...................and someone will.....................


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

THIS is the FBI we have reports from the neighbors that you are growing pot. [email protected]#$%$ stupid neighbors, officer it's just my aquarium light.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

You may have to raise it- great DIY project


----------

